# Cable para nokia



## SanLeviaThan (Sep 27, 2007)

Hola comunidad, soy nuevo en los foros y perdon si es que creo un nuevo tema sin antes buscar, lo que pasa es que no se de electronica y mi duda es la siguente:

-Compre un celular nokia 1108b y quisiera saber si yo que no se nada de electronica, pueda llegar a construir el cable de datos. osea, para mi que soy novato con este tema,

¿se me hara facil construir el cable?, ¿es dificil su construccion?

lo unico que puedo a llegar a saber es como soldar las partes con el soldador comun de estaño. pero lo que no se es leer el diagrama para poder hacerlo.( con esto quiero decir que tengo el pdf, que me dice los materiales a comprar y muestra el diagrama para constrirlo, pero hay signos que no entiendo.)

Gracias y muy buen foro.

Saludos.-


----------



## SanLeviaThan (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, veo que me confundi de foro. Perdon por las Molestias. solo queria saber eso solo.   

Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 1, 2007)

Podrias adjuntar ese diagrama y podriamos intentar ayudarte a descifrarlo.
Nunca construi un cable de esos pero vermemos que se puede hacer.
Saludos


----------

